# They don't make them like they used to



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Cleaning out the basement in one of our farm houses uncle bought this Westinghouse new in 1948 used it 30 years. When you got to do when they stuck the old one in the basement because they didn't throw much away and we plugged it in and it works it even got cold


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

1948 Westinghouse


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

No they don't, wish they would


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Better buy the 5 year extended warranty with the new ones.....ur gonna need it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Better buy the 5 year extended warranty with the new ones.....ur gonna need it


Yep, not to long ago I'd laugh at people that paid for extended warranties, stuff is crap now so those that don't buy the warranty are the ones that get laughed at.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Probably uses enough electricity in a year to power the rest of the house though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Probably uses enough electricity in a year to power the rest of the house though.


I highly doubt that. I have a very early 50's Frigidaire that certainly does not use enough electricity to "power the rest of the house". Truly a classic with beautiful styling and keeps refreshments to a proper chill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I highly doubt that. I have a very early 50's Frigidaire that certainly does not use enough electricity to "power the rest of the house". Truly a classic with beautiful styling and keeps refreshments to a proper chill.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You might want to unplug it sometime if you're curious. I have a '51 IH and it looks better storing leftover grass seed that it does gulping down the electron juice.

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/refrigerators.html


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a late 50's model that keeps food way better than our newer side by side ice/water in the door. I hope the old relic continues to live on and be the most sought out item at our estate sale. Before we got the newer one our electricity bill was unbelieveably low so whatever it uses is worth it to us. No problem keeping milk fresh for two weeks. Don't really like doing the manual defrost but that contributes to its ability to keep food fresh. I hope I don't jinx it but I don't think there has ever been any service work done on it. The newbie is always having issues of some sort.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> You might want to unplug it sometime if you're curious. I have a '51 IH and it looks better storing leftover grass seed that it does gulping down the electron juice. http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/refrigerators.html


I took the old gal out of a commercial building of mine that is not used in the winter months but I left the fridge plugged and running. The electric bill was slight. A far cry from what a home would use. You must have a ugly one.

Mike.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hitech, real way to know is to test. I have a kill a watt tester. What you THINK uses a lot of electricity is not necessarily what uses it. I can only test 110 with it. I had assumed my old h20 heater was hard on electricity. After switching it to off peak, and only thing on off peak this summer, I KNOW how much it uses. Not much. Much less than was assumed. You know what they say when you assume....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Hitech, real way to know is to test. I have a kill a watt tester. What you THINK uses a lot of electricity is not necessarily what uses it. I can only test 110 with it. I had assumed my old h20 heater was hard on electricity. After switching it to off peak, and only thing on off peak this summer, I KNOW how much it uses. Not much. Much less than was assumed. You know what they say when you assume....


Well, I did say "probably" and then provided a link with averages. Obviously for there to be an average some will be better and some will be worse. On top of that, Mike likes the way his looks and he's happy with it. That's all that should matter to him. I was just pointing out that many of those old units have their negative aspects to contrast to their longevity.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Only HiTech would argue about how much electricity someone else's refrigerator uses.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, the 70's 'fridges have more similarities to the 2000's than with the 50's versions. These old relics were from the times of rural electrification and not too far removed from the time of ice boxes (which thankfully was before my time). I can't say for sure but good chance a lot of those homes had very minimal amounts of electricity available. Single light bulb in ceiling, maybe two outlets per room, possibly electric range and water heater. Fast forward to the mid to late 70's and homes started seeing a lot of added energy using features.

Shelia -- trudging back up from the hike down memory lane


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Only HiTech would argue about how much electricity someone else's refrigerator uses.


Maybe the only one on here who has time for such frivolity.

Regards, Mike


----------

